# Knob & Tube Wiring Question



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Fixing my dad's house with knob and tube wiring. I'm demo'n the old cracking plaster. 

Being a commercial guy, I've never dealt with K&T wiring with a fusebox panel with basement service connect/panel 100 amps. Any one got any references/links to find out more? I'm thinking wire mold surface mount and just unhooking the k&t + fusebox setup.

So far I've installed insulation in the cavities without the k&t running thru it at my dad's request, Is that an acceptable practice for you residential guys?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Fixing my dad's house with knob and tube wiring. I'm demo'n the old cracking plaster.
> 
> Being a commercial guy, I've never dealt with K&T wiring with a fusebox panel with basement service connect/panel 100 amps. Any one got any references/links to find out more? I'm thinking wire mold surface mount and just unhooking the k&t + fusebox setup.
> 
> So far I've installed insulation in the cavities without the k&t running thru it at my dad's request, Is that an acceptable practice for you residential guys?


Not exactly sure what you are doing but here is a good K&T link that may help.

Your dad's request to not install knob and tubing in insulation is a good one since K&T wiring is not allowed in insulation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> Fixing my dad's house with knob and tube wiring. I'm demo'n the old cracking plaster.
> 
> Being a commercial guy, I've never dealt with K&T wiring with a fusebox panel with basement service connect/panel 100 amps. Any one got any references/links to find out more? I'm thinking wire mold surface mount and just unhooking the k&t + fusebox setup.
> 
> So far I've installed insulation in the cavities without the k&t running thru it at my dad's request, Is that an acceptable practice for you residential guys?


If you're opening up the walls, that's the* perfect opportunity* to get rid of K&T and use something a bit more modern.

Plus, you can insulate around the new stuff.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice article Dennis


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If you're opening up the walls, that's the* perfect opportunity* to get rid of K&T and use something a bit more modern.
> 
> Plus, you can insulate around the new stuff.


Thanks for the link.

Yeah I agree it's a perfect time to upgrade but try selling that to a 75 year old. I had a hard enough time telling him your plaster is falling on your bed when you sleep so I'll put in a new ceiling for yah free.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

get rid of that stuff. IMO if you are opening up walls it is your responsibility to change it out.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Knob and tube*



480sparky said:


> If you're opening up the walls, that's the* perfect opportunity* to get rid of K&T and use something a bit more modern.
> 
> Plus, you can insulate around the new stuff.


I agree with that. With the old wallboard out it should be easy enough.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

My dad's house also had k&t. I should have upgraded long ago, but he didn't want to owe me for the work, so I never did. That was my mistake. I should have just done a few things over the years when I went to visit. Now he's gone and my mom can't live there by herself. Can't rent the place as is, and I have to go upgrade almost all the wiring. Still need to put new service on, pull circuits to the new outside panel, ground and bond, add new receptacles, install smokes, change lighting fixtures, etc, etc, etc. Every 4 months or so I go over there and do a few things. most of the attic crawling is done though. I might not get a few wires replaced in the wall just below the old 2 circuit fuse box, but most everything else will be new. Lathe and plaster and some other type of wall board akin to sheetrock. Crawling around in the attic has cracked a lot of the ceiling plaster. I'll have to go over it with 3/8" drywall or tear all that off and start over on the ceiling.


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

If you opened up the wall, why don't you just replace the wiring. It's sometimes easier than messing with knob&tube plus it'll be a project you won't need to do in the future. Wiremold is not an ideal fix. That's what I would do.

NOTE: CODE REQUIRES YOU TO CHANGE IT IF YOU OPENED UP A WALL


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

RMatthis said:


> If you opened up the wall, why don't you just replace the wiring. It's sometimes easier than messing with knob&tube plus it'll be a project you won't need to do in the future. Wiremold is not an ideal fix. That's what I would do.
> 
> NOTE: CODE REQUIRES YOU TO CHANGE IT IF YOU OPENED UP A WALL


Here, if its 50% or more opened, then you have to bring it up to code. I'm sure it differs everywhere.


----------

